# Employee who misses work claiming to be sick



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have an employee who has worked with me a couple of years. For the most part he is a good guy. Never had any problems until recently on the last few jobs he has missed a couple of days of work per job saying he was sick. 

When we work we are traveling, staying in motels, working about 90 hrs a week. We typically only work a couple weeks per month, but at those hours it adds up to more than full time. 

Anyway we kind of have a tradition of you don't miss work unless it is something really major since we only work 14 days a month and we have the expenses of motel, per diem, and we have a small crew and it puts us all behind if someone is not there. We always try to bust out busts and get the jobs done as quickly as possible so we can get back home to our families.

The guy doesn't have any underlying health issues that I am aware of, he never goes to see a doctor when he is sick, but he has missed two days on this trip, two days on our trip last month, and one day on the month before. 

Yesterday he missed work and when we got in from work the crew was BBQ'ing and drinking some beer and he was out there drinking a few with us but then this morning he was a no show again sayng he was sick. 

I certainly don't want to give someone a hard time if they are legitimately sick but I am starting to think something else is going on. The other crew members think he just wants days off and hangs out spending his per diem. I am not sure how to really approach it because I am sure I need to tread lightly from a legal standpoint. Any ideas?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds to me like the guy is burnt out & doesn't like travelling. Don't know what your state laws are, but I'd have a sit down with him & explain your expectations. If that doesn't solve the problem fire him or lay him off.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Sounds like he has morning sickness.
Either drinking to much or maybe he's pregnant.:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Agreed; burnout is almost to be expected after a couple of years with that kind of schedule. Trouble at home and/or with the girlfriend does the same thing.

A good calm _private_ talk ought to at least give you an idea of what's going on, and whether it's something that can be worked out without drastic measures.


----------



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

Burnout maybe I don't know. When I said that was our work schedule it is not rigid like that I mean it is not always 2 weeks gone, 2 weeks home it varies with contracts and weather but that is the average of it. Sometimes we might work every other week, we have even worked a month straight and then been off a month. One thing for sure 100% of the work has always been traveling.

This particular employee is always wanting to go to work. He is the first one to call wondering when we are going back to work when we are off. If he was burned out I would think he wouldn't even want to go but I don't know. If he misses home I don't see how spending the day sitting in the motel helps but I don't know. I am think maybe it has to do with drinking too much or something just not sure. I mean the guy drinks a 6 pack pretty much everyday and has forever. He does not have a drivers license and he has the guys stop by the store on the way to the motel everday and buys a six pack - never more. I wouldn't think a six pack when you start drinking at 8 pm would keep you from going to work the next day?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

No, a six-pack shouldn't be a problem, at least not for a guy who's used to it. But that can help feed a depression too.

Bottom line, unless he's a rank and file member of today's namby-pamby generation, he's not coming to work because he doesn't _want_ to, not because he can't. Go have a talk with him. Point out how he's costing you money, delaying the jobs and everyone's getting home, and ask him how he would handle it if he was the boss.

Report back.


----------



## achengms (Aug 28, 2010)

I have come across this problem so many times. In fact where I used to work previously there was a really talented guy but he had a real problem. He used to take several sick days every month and every time he showed up the next day perfectly fine. It was really frustrating and at the end we had to have a proper talk with him that it was bothering us. If you talk to the guy, remember first he will act all shocked and try to say he is hurt by the allegations but be strong. Ask him to start visiting a doctor next time and get some kind of a note or proof of sickness.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

What does your employee handbook say about the situation? For us, if you miss 2 days in a row without a doctors note, you're gone. 

Like the others said, sit down and talk to him. If he's honest with you, give him another chance, but set ground rules that he must follow. If he doesn't follow them, he's gone. If he wants to be all tough about the problem, fire him. That should help him put it into perspective quickly.


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

90 hours a week? I'd be sick too, I think I'd call it over-tired. I didn't know you could make an employee work those kind of hours. Is it mandatory?


----------



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

Jaf said:


> 90 hours a week? I'd be sick too, I think I'd call it over-tired. I didn't know you could make an employee work those kind of hours. Is it mandatory?


 
No its not mandatory you can quit whenever you want. :laughing:

The job is what it is and everyone knows that up front. I have been in this line of work 16 yrs and thats how most people do it. 6AM to 7PM 7 days a week. Like I said above though you are only working about half of the time so you work 150 or so days a year and earn a full time wage - actually more because of all the overtime.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

ive worked with guys like that in the past and will in teh future. its the way the world is is suppose

the guys who were doing that sort of thing were either drinkers and couldnt get up in the morning to make it to work so the call in sick or they have issues with guys on the crew or the projects being done so they just screw off for a day or two or are peddling their resume around trying to find work elsewhere


----------



## Jimmy Cabinet (Jan 22, 2010)

I have no real advice. I just want to say that it seems like no one wants to work anymore. We advertise for a Secretary and get over a hundred apps. 90 of them have more misspellings and grammar errors then you can shake a stick at. Those who can write a proper resume we call them in. Only some of them ever show up for the freaking interview. 

During these depression times when jobs are scarce and unemployment soaring, I just want to know why it's so hard to find good skilled people.


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

bdog1234 said:


> No its not mandatory you can quit whenever you want. :laughing:
> 
> The job is what it is and everyone knows that up front. I have been in this line of work 16 yrs and thats how most people do it. 6AM to 7PM 7 days a week. Like I said above though you are only working about half of the time so you work 150 or so days a year and earn a full time wage - actually more because of all the overtime.


If it was me, and I was still young, I'd love the job your offering. :thumbsup: 

You don't have to worry about this guy coming back and biting you in the arse with the labor board? Just a thought, might be better to lay him off. He could cook up some story about being ill, and go after comp or worse.


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> I have no real advice. I just want to say that it seems like no one wants to work anymore. We advertise for a Secretary and get over a hundred apps. 90 of them have more misspellings and grammar errors then you can shake a stick at. Those who can write a proper resume we call them in. Only some of them ever show up for the freaking interview.
> 
> During these depression times when jobs are scarce and unemployment soaring, I just want to know why it's so hard to find good skilled people.


Some of the people are just going through the motions in order to collect their government check. Applying for jobs they have no chance of getting, or no intentions of getting hired.

Put an ad on craigslist offering cash under the table. They'll knock your door down. Maybe get the sheriff to do the interviews. :whistling


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Jimmy Cabinet said:


> During these depression times when jobs are scarce and unemployment soaring, I just want to know why it's so hard to find good skilled people.


I feel ya. 
I've got two guy's collecting Unemployment check's right now. 
I didn't fire them, they just quit showing up for work. 
I guess they just didn't want to work anymore.  
Then these type of people keep taking advantage of the system. 
Why? Because they can. It's just to easy.
Next they go get a job under the table and keep on working the system. :wallbash:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I feel ya.
> I've got two guy's collecting Unemployment check's right now.
> I didn't fire them, they just quit showing up for work.
> I guess they just didn't want to work anymore.
> ...



i have a buddy like this, lazy as hell. he bitches and moans that hes broke all the time and hardly ever works. all he does with his time when hes off is lay around and go drinking with other people paying the tab. he works for the postal service as a casual part time ( works when the full timers are on vacation) when he does work he bitches and moans that hes tired from doing 4 hrs work then gets sick or something and calls in sick for one or two days of the 30 days he gets all year... 

tired of lazy sob's like this who claim unemployment which im paying into.. good to know im contributing to paying his rent and still paying my own mortgage:furious:


----------



## blu (Jun 5, 2010)

He would have been done long ago on my crew. You have to be in the hospital, I don't allow sick, even for myself, never have.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I have to agree with the other posts. He's probably burnt out. Maybe after getting back around 8, he's drinking more than that 6 pack. Got some nippers, or hooked up with some guys or girl and drinks with them. Maybe he wants to unwind and stays up really late. Tons of different scenarios. 

Obviously, he enjoys going on these vacations, um work trips. But, if it was me. I work hard and I've pushed 80 hours here and there. But doing it 3+ weeks in a row, and Im ready to break. No matter how you justify it. after 91 hours, ID be calling out. Only so far you can push. Talk with him. Calmly, openly. Are you burned out?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

90 hours a week..."F" that.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

RemodelGA said:


> What does your employee handbook say about the situation?
> 
> 
> > * For us, if you miss 2 days in a row without a doctors note, you're gone. *
> ...


So if a guy worked for you for five years and didn't have any sick days, but got the flu for three days and didn't want to waste money and time going to the doctor, he would be fired?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

At 90 hours a week how and when does a person enjoy life?


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> At 90 hours a week how and when does a person enjoy life?


Clinical studies indicate that working over 9 hours per day results in diminished mental and physical capacities. A thirteen hour day would include 5 hours at 60 percent to 80 percent reduction in productivity combined with an increase in cost of labor of 50 percent.

You can call it what you want, but it is ineffective.

BTW...... Include sick people in the mix and it is absurd.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Guys, don't get your panties in a knot over 90hr weeks. For all you know, they're sorting tiddlywinks. :laughing:

Seriously, if you have a crew of four and one's slacking, what you're doing and how is completely irrelevant. 

I have to say though, I too have a problem with the idea of needing a doctor's excuse for a two day absence. With a rule like that, you're telling me flat out that you don't trust me. And you're probably paying crap too, so that visit to the doctor is going to cost half a day's pay beyond what I already missed because you don't give sick days.

You wretch.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> Guys, don't get your panties in a knot over 90hr weeks. For all you know, they're sorting tiddlywinks. :laughing:
> 
> Seriously, if you have a crew of four and one's slacking, what you're doing and how is completely irrelevant.
> 
> ...


Come on with it..... :thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

so me for example im the first on site and usually the last to leave, plus im one of only 2 guys that will work saturdays if required... ive been into the ortho clinic 3 times and my family doc twice getting my knee sorted out.. during the day.. id prob be fired too


----------



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> At 90 hours a week how and when does a person enjoy life?


Did you miss the part about all the time off? Granted when I am working I don't get to enjoy life much but I am also away from home staying in a motel so what is there to enjoy? I want to get the work done as soon as possible and get back to my family. In the past I have asked the crew if they wanted to take a day off once a week or something and they say no because they don't want to be sitting around a motel, away from home, not earning anything. 

I will admit is is a different way of life but I love it. I don't think I have ever worked over 150 days a year and I have been doing this since the early nineties. My wife is a stay at home mom so when I am off we can do whatever. I find it gives a lot of freedom vs an 8-5 where you have to show up every day. I get two weeks of work out of the way in one week.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

bdog1234 said:


> Did you miss the part about all the time off?


I certainly didn't, though I have to admit that there aren't too many jobs (besides tiddlywink sorting) I think I could handle for 90 hours a week at my age.

So out with it, what do you guys do?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

bdog1234 said:


> Did you miss the part about all the time off? Granted when I am working I don't get to enjoy life much but I am also away from home staying in a motel so what is there to enjoy? I want to get the work done as soon as possible and get back to my family. In the past I have asked the crew if they wanted to take a day off once a week or something and they say no because they don't want to be sitting around a motel, away from home, not earning anything.
> 
> I will admit is is a different way of life but I love it. I don't think I have ever worked over 150 days a year and I have been doing this since the early nineties. My wife is a stay at home mom so when I am off we can do whatever. I find it gives a lot of freedom vs an 8-5 where you have to show up every day. I get two weeks of work out of the way in one week.


 
No I didn't miss it, I was just wondering.:thumbsup:

For me personally I could never do that, I have to see my kids every night. I understand what your saying though sometimes things just are what they are.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Quit the whining and just talk to the guy. 
Man this thread is sounds like a DR Phil show.

Quit posting, and go solve the issue.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I have to say....I'm pretty curious as to what type of work this is. And if he doesn't say that means we get to guess and have all sorts of fun with this thread.:clap:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Aaron Berk said:


> Quit the whining and just talk to the guy.
> 
> 
> > *Man this thread is sounds like a DR Phil show.*
> ...


Do you watch Dr. Phil? Why? :laughing:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Kevin M. said:


> Do you watch Dr. Phil? Why? :laughing:



yeah, I'm hoping to gain important life changing knowledge from his show and learn how to deal with my inner angst:w00t:


I prefer Oprah though.:clap:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Aaron Berk said:


> yeah, I'm hoping to gain important life changing knowledge from his show and learn how to deal with my inner angst:w00t:
> 
> 
> I prefer Oprah though.:clap:


As Dr. Phil would say, "How's that workin for you?" Not worth a *****, but thanks for asking! :laughing:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I have to say....I'm pretty curious as to what type of work this is. And if he doesn't say that means we get to guess and have all sorts of fun with this thread.:clap:




YEAH WHAT MIKE SAYS:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I have to say...
> 
> 
> > *.I'm pretty curious as to what type of work this is.*
> ...


Chinese Laundry?


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

And so it begins:laughing:


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> And so it begins:laughing:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

Oil rig operators?


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

You better show up quick Bdog......arty:


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

I was thinking Storm Chasers as a legitimate field.


But then I got to thinking they are maybe like secret ninja :shuriken: landscapers, chopping grass with samurai swords, hedging with kung foo chops, and trimming trees with throwing stars. All while under the cover of darkness.


----------

